# How the Lord of the Rings Music Makes You Cry



## Battlegun (Dec 22, 2018)

I recently finished a video where I take an in-depth look at music from a scene in Fellowship of the Ring. I've always wanted to know how Howard Shore so effectively draws out the emotions from the audience, and I hope I can share the techniques he uses. Enjoy!


----------



## Miguel (Dec 22, 2018)

Very nice. I've always wondered what was the very first form of communication, Valarin or music?.


----------



## Pianomanphil (Jul 2, 2020)

Hi. I'm new to this forum. I have been working on a collaboration involving the lord of the Rings themetune which I love and Gerry Cinnamon's Hope Over Fear. I hope you enjoy it.


----------

